# Glycerin soap base? M&P vrs CP with Lye?



## KayleyC (May 4, 2010)

I have been reading around the forum and helpful links about soap making for beginners, and i understand m&p to be quite easier. However, when it comes to lye with M&p with a glycerin soap base, is the lye already mixed in with the base or do I need to add that in with the recipe? If I am to do M&p and get a glycerin soap base, what stores can I purchase the base at(IE, does Walmart have a base or just glycerin bars) and will M&p with a glycerin base produce bars? I have also heard somewhere on the forum that working with M&P they dont work with lye and only EO's. I am very confused as you can tell. any help is appreciated. Thank you,


----------



## Healinya (May 4, 2010)

You don't need lye with melt and pour. The soap is already cooked. You may find it at walmart, you definately will find it at joann's, micheals, hobby lobby's, those other craft stores.... but the quality isn't good. I have purchased it from those stores before for a small project (using a 40% coupon from their flyer) I have never ordered mp from an online soap supplier, but from what I have heard... the stuff we can find locally is crap compared to what else is available.


----------



## Tabitha (May 4, 2010)

M&P is ready to go. DO NOT add lye. You may add fragrance (EO or fo). You may add color or exfoliants too such as seeds, oats or louffa.

Like mentioned above, you can buy M&P base at craft stores but it will have an odd odor & cost 3-4 tims more than if you were to buy iy online.

here is a basic tutorial for M&P. http://www.teachsoap.com/mp.html

You can buy supplies online here:
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
www.bittercreek.com
www.peakcandle.com
www.brambleberry.com

...just to name a few.


----------



## Tabitha (May 4, 2010)

> will M&p with a glycerin base produce bars



I am not sure what this means. Some people call M&P base "glycerin" soap. If someone says "I make glycerin soap" or "I use a glycerin base" they are refering to M&P.


----------

